
Webpages showing sharp growth in girth - FluidDjango
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-16300000
======
c_loudtweaks_88
Analysis suggests the bloat is down to user demands for more interactivity, as
well as the tools used to watch what happens when people visit a site.

